# Easy Spanish-style chorizo and tomato omlette



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Just rustled up this omlette for dinner and thought it was f*****g tasty (humble :laugh so I thought I'd share it with you all 

Ingredients:

2 whole eggs

4 egg whites

1 whole vine ripened tomato

50g Chorizo sausage

small handful grated mozzarella & red leicester cheese

2 teaspoons red wine vinegar (saw it in the cupboard and thought why not)

mixed dried herbs

1. beat the eggs

2. chop the chorizo sausage into slices and halve

3. cut the tomato into small pieces

4. pan fry the chorizo pieces on a medium heat and sweat the juices out until the chorizo has taken a darker colour

5. Stir in the chopped tomato

6. Add the red wine vinegar and simmer for a minute or so,

7. Pour over the beat eggs and leave for about 2-3 minutes, turn on the grill

8. Take the pan off the heat and place under a pre-heated grill for 2-3 minutes until omlette is cooked on top.

9. Take pan out from under grill and scatter the mozzarella and red leicester cheese and place back under the grill for 30secs until cheese has melted.

10. remove pan from under the grill and sprinkle with dry mixed herbs

Then slide it off on to a plate and tuck in!

Not sure on the nutritional value yet, but should be about 30-35g protein not sure about fat, low carb, good for a keto diet.

Heres a pic:










Tbh the picture doesn't do it justice 

Give it a go, and enjoy!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks yummy - I think I will try it tomorrow !


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Chorizo = :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Mate that looks and sounds unreal. would be interested to know th carb content as im on a low carb diet,if its low im eating that lol....reps


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Brandl said:


> Chorizo = :thumbup1:


I love the stuff, shame there's a lot of sat fat in it, had to hold back on it when making this :laugh: it's good for flavour though



Rossy Balboa said:


> Mate that looks and sounds unreal. would be interested to know th carb content as im on a low carb diet,if its low im eating that lol....reps


cheers  I think the only source of carbs in it is the tomato, not sure how many carbs there are in a whole tomato, could always use half?


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeh i think it will be,not sure if theres any in the chorizo??? Also,did you just have this as a one off or is it going to be a regular part of your diet?

cheers  I think the only source of carbs in it is the tomato, not sure how many carbs there are in a whole tomato, could always use half?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

For

the eggs and whites

50g chorizo

30g mozzarella

I make it

about 5 grams of carbs

37g fat

542kcals

50.5g protein lol


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Yeh i think it will be,not sure if theres any in the chorizo??? Also,did you just have this as a one off or is it going to be a regular part of your diet?


Just looked at the packet and there's 2.2g carbs per 100g, and I only used about 40-50g. That was from a chorizo sausage though not the slices you get in packets although its probably the same anyway.

Yeah I had it as a one off, I was just about go up asda as I've run out of food and remembered I had some eggs and chorizo left over from my fajitas the other day. But i think it will become a regular part of my diet now :laugh:


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Jem said:


> For
> 
> the eggs and whites
> 
> ...


Didn't realise it had that much protein or fat in, must be why I'm still full lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

S_Tezza said:


> Didn't realise it had that much protein or fat in, must be why I'm still full lol


could have it with that 'be good to yourself' bacon or equivalent instead - hilly suggested that to me the other day :thumb:

LOL you're gonna be letting off some serious sulphur fumes tonight - leave the bedroom window open or you might not wake up


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Chorizo, cheese & spinach omlettes are pretty good too!

I like to cube the chorizo (I think you can buy it cubed from Sainsbury's) & dry fry it in the omlette pan. Naughty, I know but the oil that comes from the sausage holds a lot of the flavour. Add the other ingredients & away you go.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I might have this maybe once a week (not my cheat though)...it sounds lush and i want to eat it haha


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Polish Kabanos work well too.


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Jem said:


> could have it with that 'be good to yourself' bacon or equivalent instead - hilly suggested that to me the other day :thumb:
> 
> LOL you're gonna be letting off some serious sulphur fumes tonight - leave the bedroom window open or you might not wake up


In that case it's a good job my gf isn't staying over tonight :laugh:



Brandl said:


> Chorizo, cheese & spinach omlettes are pretty good too!
> 
> I like to cube the chorizo (I think you can buy it cubed from Sainsbury's) & dry fry it in the omlette pan. Naughty, I know* but the oil that comes from the sausage holds a lot of the flavour*. Add the other ingredients & away you go.


 :thumbup1:


----------

